# Rottweiler wanted



## cranberry (Feb 20, 2014)

I am looking for a puppy Rottweiler we have lost ours with cancer my young son is heartbroken if anybody knows of one for sale would be most grateful.


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

So sorry to hear of losing your dog :-(

I don't know if it is the same in Madeira as Portugal, but in Portugal Rotty's are banned dogs so they may be difficult to get hold of. Good luck


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You might try olx.pt or custojusto.pt

Alternatively do a search on 'ghosts of pinamar' - I bought my lab from them & although they don't (as far as I know) breed Rotties, they may very well know someone who does.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

southsussex said:


> So sorry to hear of losing your dog :-(
> 
> I don't know if it is the same in Madeira as Portugal, but in Portugal Rotty's are banned dogs so they may be difficult to get hold of. Good luck



Rottweilers are not on a "banned" list in Portugal. 

They are on the dangerous dog list.

Please read. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ortugal/77844-dangerous-animals-portugal.html


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

Apologies for my wrong terminology. I was just trying to explain that because of the classification that it may be difficult to buy one.

We have a cross breed Staffy that we will bring over when we move and as a result we have read a little and we know that we are going to have to put ourselves out a bit in relation to care. As a result breeders may be less willing to jump through the hoops. I'm sure I will be put right if I'm wrong. 

Anyways, good luck in getting another Rotty and I shall be a bit more careful in future so as not to give a false impression!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Southsussex, the sad thing is that it is not the dog that is generally the "dangerous breed" it's the human owners that haven't trained their pet correctly. 

As the mum of three rescue boxers I have my hands full. But they are all three well behaved.... except when one particular neighbour walks past


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean. People look at ours as though she will eat then and she is so soft you wouldn't believe it. A rubbish guard dog LOL! And because of idiots, Staffys have obtained a reputation caused by the owners and not the dog's temperament.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

So true


----------

